# Let us get to know your Hav



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

As a relative newcomer to the forum (about 2 mos), I get very confused with everyone and their puppies/dogs. So how about a thread where we state how old our dogs are, how old they were when you got them, some high lights or challenges, etc. I am hoping that I am not the only one who would appreciate such info.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

OK here goes!
My name is Dot and my pup is Duncan.He was 8 weeks when we got him and he's almost 10 weeks now.He is such a cutie pie and is doing well on his pee pads as well as going outside.He sleeps in his crate on our nightstand in our bedroom and usually sleeps thru,but he'll whimper if he needs to go,we take him out and after he finishes his business he goes right back in.
Oh,and now when he's hungry he comes next to me in the kitchen and barks.I tell hubby that soon Duncan will be "speaking" to us nor barking,LOL!!
I never owned a dog and if you told me a month ago that I would feel like this with a dog I'd tell you that you were nuts!!!LOL!!
He is my little boy,no labor or anything!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, Dot, I am having fun already!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm Jodi, I have 2 dogs. 

Princess is almost 9 months old... she's was 12 weeks old when we got her.
(Princess is in my avatar)

Jewels is 15 weeks old, we've had her for a little over a week. 

Princess is a ham, she's a total mother hen to Jewels.. she herds her where she wants her to go, and will bark up a storm if Jewels is into something she shouldn't be (It's like having another set of eyes, it's wonderful!)
She is finally potty trained, mostly going outside, but will use the pee pad if she has to. 

Jewels is a character~ she's got so much attitude it's unbelievable. She walks like she's queen of the house, and acts like it too!
She does great using the pee pads, she finally understands they are for going potty~ NOT playing with!! It helped to have the older dog to show her what to do. 

Princess slept in her crate on the floor in my bedroom until Jewels came along, and now they both sleep on a big doggie pillow on the floor inside their ex-pen.

Both my girls are going to be shown in conformation~ Princess makes her big debut in June, and Jewels will start her puppy matches at that time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Cheryl, dont' forget to post YOUR hav story! 

I'm Marj, SAHM and have 2 pups, Ricky who is 9.5 months old and Sammy, at 9 months. Sammy is our little Hungarian boy who weighs 8 lbs., but is quite the alpha in his own quiet, confident way. Ricky, at 15 lbs., is a teddy bear, but barks up a storm and insists on going in and out the patio door 25 x/day !  

We got Ricky at 9 weeks, last Sept., from a breeder in Quebec and I had a lot of fun teaching him commands and tricks as he is a very smart boy. He wasn't completely housetrained until he was 6 months old so that was a challenge! He is mostly black and is our teddy bear. 

We got Sammy in March, from an Ontario couple that were looking for a new home for him. He may be mixed with a bit of Terrier, but the Hungarian breeder insists he is purebred. He doesn't fit the standard, but he is our sweet boy and a joy to have. His butt wriggles very cutely when he walks and his hind legs often lift off the ground. lol He is small, but eats like a pig and anything he can get his mouth on. We have to watch him!  He and Ricky are best buddies, chasing each other and wrestling off and on all day. We love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cheryl, I am Laurie from NJ. I have three Havs. Lily is white and was born in July 03 - she will be 4 this summer (hard to believe) She came to us at 8 weeks old and is just a sweetie! She lacks self confidence and barks a all people, dogs & vehicles, but we are working with her on that. She is the BOSS OF THE DOGS! in our household. Lexi (black/white) was born in Oct. 2004, she will be 3 this year. We also got her at 8 weeks. She is our luv bug!! Always wants to be with you, on you, kissing you, never leaves my side! Very friendly - we say she is the gentlest, sweetest creature on earth! And then there is Logan My baby who was born last year and came to us on New Years Day this year at 9 weeks old. He is a little "devil" Also a love bug, will run up to you kiss you, then PLOP down onto you and go to sleep. All three of my guys have the same father, and Lexi & Logan have the same mother. I love my breeder to death - and I am sure she is happy with me since I probably put one of her kids thru college I love nothing more than working in my garden with the pups in the yard. They play, run up to kiss me, then go play again. Like Dot - I never had a dog, and once Lily came along I could not believe how I felt about this fur ball - obviously I loved it so much that MHS (Multiple Havanese Syndrome) took over and I now have 3X the feeling!! yikes
Tell us about yourself & yours Cheryl.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Cheryl
My name is Michele, and I am owned by Kodi and Shelby.

We got Kodi in 2005 when he was 11 weeks. We went to pick him up in Salem, Ma. in a rain storm which turned into a snow storm. We had to stay over in Connecticut with this little puppy, but he was terrific. Slept the whole night through, and only peed on the rug once  Kodi is very loving, sweet and laid back (most of the time). He is 17 mos.

In 2006, we got Shelby in upstate NY when she was 11 weeks. We drove 3 hrs with Kodi to meet his new puppy. We went prepared with toys, food, etc., because we knew we would not be driving back the same day. When the breeder got to the room and put Shelby down, she ran and got a toy, and then hid it from Kodi. She is the feisty one. She is also very loving and gives kisses all the time. She is 7 mos.

They are the best of friends and play all day long. Kodi loves to tease Shelby. He will get a toy and push it in her face until she decides it's time to play tug-of-war. My husband said the same thing as dotandani - I never thought I would feel this way about dogs.

Cheryl - Beware of MHS and potato chip syndrome


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm Debbie ,SAHM of 2 humans (2&5) and Sam who is now 16 months. I show Sam in conformation, He has done better in the practice Matches than the real thing. (Best in Match! and Group 1st & 4th) In the real show he does have two "Best Puppy in Breed" ribbons. And two "Best of Opposite" ribbons. 

***NewsFlash - May 12 BOB and Group 3rd. ****

I too suffer from "MHS" and will have to suffer longer because I found out that the pup I was hoping for will have to wait. The breeding didn't take.

I also suffer from "OCTD" (Obsessive Compulsive Training Disorder) Yes I am addicted to Training Classes. We start our 5th session of Classes tonight. This time "Rally O". We have completed 2 sessions of Family classes and one for Canine Good Citizen. Sam and I both love the time out together.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, Cheryl, don't forget to add you and Brutus.

I remember other dogs better with images, so I'll tell you mine in a photo diary.

--------------------------------------------------

I have Tinky (also on the left). She is 2.5 years old and will be 3 years this summer. I got her from Amor Havanese in Yuba City, California when she was four months old. Tinky is devoted to my husband and completely spazzes when he comes home. Her whole world is focused on him... unless I have green beans. LOL She and I have done some Rally together and she earned her first leg on her very first time in the ring. One of these days we will try it again, but the only training I've had is online.









Like her daughter Maddie (owned by Maddie's Mom/Jeanne), she loves to do her runlikehell often.

Tinky is also mother to my Exquisite Litter:









Tinky earned her championship by the time she was nine months old and has passed all of her health testing, which has earned her a CHIC number.

--------------------------------------------------
I also have Martha, and she came from Havanasilks at nine weeks old. The natural rearing breeder that posted yesterday, Robin, is her original "mother". They live down in Palm Desert, California. 








This is how Martha usually looks, smiling up at me, with her eyes totally covered by her hair. She's a feisty nut and is totally tied to my side no matter what I'm doing. She rules the roost in this house (as long as Tinky lets her). She will be two years old this summer.

Martha had an incident last summer where she lost the majority of her coat on her back, so I had to pull her from the show ring temporarily. She has earned six points and one major. Of her health testing, she will be getting her hips done this month and then her final hips done in August and will have her CHIC number then.

--------------------------------------------------
Hillary is my special treat, and I flew all the way across the country to Tampa Florida to pick her up from Sedoso Havanese when she was almost four months old. Her breeder is Greg Steinig, and he posts here as "Greg".








Hillary has a complex personality. She is the most loving, cuddly female Havanese we've had, but she's a bundle of energy and has a spring in her step that allow her to jump like a gazelle. She loves to get into tag & wrestling matches with other dogs and then fools them by jumping all the way over them without touching them at all, leaving the opponent completely baffled. Hillary and my teen daughter, Brittany, are stuck together like glue. Hill sleeps in Britt's bed and they go for walks together almost every day. Brittany loves to show her and they won the esteemed award of Best of Breed on Hillary's first time in the ring at six months old (over other seasoned champions). She has ten points and three majors (all of her points have been earned with majors).

Brittany is now working on teaching her some agility and maybe we will see them continue this before Brittany goes off to college.

Hillary has also completed all of her health testing except for her hips. She will get a preliminary exam next week and then she won't be old enough for her final exam until October. Hillary is only 1.5 years old.

--------------------------------------------------

Did I cover everything?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your stories!

We got Brutus on 3/18/07--he was 1 day shy of 10 weeks old. He was 16 weeks old on Monday and just got his rabies shot.

My husband and son think he is a genius. But he is also a devil. He has mastered climbing (not jumping) out his ex-pen. I have to decide if we want him to have an entire small bedroom or invest in a different type of pen.

He has the doorbell down pat, but he started playing "trick or treat:" ring the bell, go outside, get a treat, come back in, ring the bell, etc. He now only gets the treat if he goes potty.

He loves to play with other dogs. He had a fabulous time playing with Maddie and Ollie and he is so excited to meet Ollie's little brother. He walks several nights per week with a 100# golden who lets Brutus abuse him.

He is a chewer, but has been good at only chewing his toys and paper. We have to leave the BR door shut because he found the TP. (I am sorry I did not get pictures of that excapade.)

Potty training is only going so so. He pees outside everytime he goes out, but will come back in and dribble a little more 20 minutes later. I know that we have to confine him to a smaller area better.

I will join the club of not believing how I would feel about a dog. I work as a school nurse and I bring him to school occasionally. He loves to see all the children and kiss their boo boos. When I leave him at home, hubby leaves a few hours after me and calls every morning to tell me some Brutus story. He usually calls again in the afternoon wanting a Brutus story from me. 

Hubby (who does not read this forum and know about MHS) met Catherine and Ollie and knows that they are adopting another. He said "We should do that, too." Right now finances would definately put a damper on that one.

Cheryl


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love these stories!

Cheryl, you can buy covers for the ex-pen that snap on so you wouldn't need to buy a whole new pen. Granted, it would be better if you have a pen with a door or you have to keep snapping and unsnapping the cover. I had a female come visit my home last year that was a huge climber and her owner brought a pen and cover. The girl was so sneaky she would climb out through the cover if I didn't snap every snap down! LOL These little guys really are geniuses.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Cheryl-
We have 2 dogs,Vinnie a sheltie and Quincy our havanese.We got Quincy at 16 weeks old.He just turned 1 April 27.Vinnie is 2.I am a mother to 3 children...18(senior)15(freshman)6(kindergarten).My last one was born very premature at 29 weeks.and is a special needs child.He is the reason we got Quincy.He has helped my little boy with all the tone in his hands.We have 2 miracles really.......Robbie(my little boy)and our "Miracle Mr.Quince"


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi! I am owned by my little lover boy, Skiver, who is 6 months old this week. I was quickly hit by MHS, so Skiver will be joined early this summer by Seaclaid. They are from entirely different breeders (those of you who know my story understand this). Skiver is such a sweetie, but oh boy, can he be a stinker if we don't watch him! It's just like little kids...if he's quiet, something's wrong!! He loves his Daddy, but goes crazy when he sees me, so I guess he's a Mommy's boy 

I think Havs are the best!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just re-read the original topic and thought you had said "where you got them", but now I see you were asking "how old". LOL What a dope I can be when I skim. Oh well, the three breeders where I got mine deserve some recognition for their great dogs.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I just re-read the original topic and thought you had said "where you got them", but now I see you were asking "how old". LOL What a dope I can be when I skim. Oh well, the three breeders where I got mine deserve some recognition for their great dogs.


Suuuurrrrrreeee, blame it on the skimming


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The more info the better. Plus it could help those who need treatment for MHS.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The ONE AND ONLY cure for MHS is  More puppies!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!

Oh, and Jodi, just you wait... you're bound to have a goofy moment now and then. I'll be watching.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Cheryl, My name is Missy and I am owned by Jasper and Cash. This is the 2nd time I am writing- I must have gone on too long cause when I went to post it crashed. But 2nd time is a charm. 

I too am a first time dog owner becasue of allergies my whole life. But then I met the Havanese. And when we met Jasper(my whitish dog) who we got a 9 weeks and is now a year and 1/2 old - both me and my husband fell hopelessly in love. Jasper is a very calm, Independent little boy who didn't get the "velcro" gene (but he does runlikehell and shred paper) He is just as happy sitting in his own chair in the sunroom as long as he knows where we are. He is affectionate in his own way- kisses not cuddles---and he gives the best puppy kisses in the world he will look you right in the eye and then kiss you right on the lips if you let him. We started to notice that he was much more animated and lively and wanted to be with us more on days we had taken him to a doggy day care. And since we had already come down with MHS but had yet to be diagnosed we started looking for a pal for Jas.

We got Cash at 12 weeks he will be 6 month old on the 9th of May. When he first came home I had a bit of post-pup-dom depression. alll that pee again and he seemed to be terrorizing my poor gentle Jassy. He would take all his toys, take his treats-- and try to hump him. It was pretty funny because he was 5 lbs and Jasper is 15. But we just needed us to learn to be Alpha's and once he knew his place in the pack he became a very sweet pliable little guy
who loves to cuddle and nuzzle his head in your neck. If your sitting on the floor he will leap into your lap with a toy. He'll give you a kiss here and there but not like Jassy. The boys started to get along terrifically within a week. Jasper was very protective of his little charge. And now they are best buddies. Cash is in the hospital right now on an IV drip - everything is aok--(you can get the details on the thread "our scary night") and Jasper keeps looking for him and looking at me and whining.

Cash still steals what every Jasper has in his mouth- which makes giving Jasper a treat a little tricky. Jasper takes a treat as though he were taking a Holy wafer-- he takes it on the tip of his tongue- if it's bigger he will place it between his paws and savor it--- That's when Cash makes his move. We have to guard Jasper so he can finish his treat or give him very samll bites and stick them right into his mouth. 

Cash on the otherhand will take your whole hand along with the treat. 
We are going to start private obedience lessons with them both in a week --so hopefully she will teach us to teach cash boundary issues-- and we want to work with Jas on barking, coming, and not pulling toward cars.

Phew, that was a lot again. Sorry for going on --- but that is a key symptom of MHS - you just can't talk enough about your Hav's or hear enough about others.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi my name is Leeann, I too am a new dog owner and have 2 boys Riley & Monte.

My first Riley (to the right sable & white) is a x-mas eve baby born 12/24/05. Riley came home when he was 12 wks old. He is our little spit fire full of energy. From the day he walked into this house it was like Hi here I am now lets play.. He is a very confident, nosy, energetic, lovable guy that loves to strut his stuff. Visitors be ware, when you come over you better say hi to Riley before anyone else and that means get down to his level so he can kiss you to death. I always said god for bid if I ever get attacked when I have Riley with me cause he would probable kiss the attacker to death before protecting me.. 

My second Monte below was born 1/18/07 and came home at 10 wks old. We have only had Monte for about a month now, he is my sweet loving little guy that loves to snuggle. Monte is a lot more cautious than Riley but is adjusting very well. He loves to play with Riley, jumps all over him and we actually brought home a race track with Monte, it goes from my kitchen to the living room, around the couch and back to the kitchen, yes they both like to run like hell.

Both my boys came from the same breeder in Indiana, actually Monte's dad is Rileys grandfather so they share some of the same blood line. Riley's dad comes from the Netherlands and boy does he have his dad's structure.

I never understood how people could get so attached to their dogs until we got ours. Riley and Monte have made me and my husbands life's so complete, I don't know how we ever lived without them. Riley and Monte you are my angels sent from Hevean.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm Joelle and our family is owned by one havanese by the name of Dusty. She is a year old and we were lucky enough to get her from her breeder at the age of 7 months, so we have experience with getting an older dog. Dusty is a chocolate irish pied, and she was kept by her breeder as a show prospect but didn't quite make the cut! We've done one training class with her which just finished a couple of weeks ago. She's very smart (aren't they all!) and is so easy to train! Her personality is a little on the shy side, but we've been taking her with us wherever we can, and she's becoming less shy and more outgoing all the time. I think she just needed a little more socialization. She's definitely a momma's girl, but she also adores my husband and the kids. She's even doing well with our five-year-old son who has made it his goal in life to pick up the dog at every opportunity. She doesn't quite trust him, but she does know he's the most fun to play with! 

Dusty's favorite foods are green beans and sweet potatos, and her favorite toys are a latex porcupine that squeaks, and a tiny dumbell made of two tiny tennis balls. Her favorite things that she shouldn't have but manages to get anyway, are Q-tips and pencils. She also is a paper shredder and a run-like-h***-er. 

The fact that we've had several expensive things break recently is our vaccine for MHS, but I don't think it can be avoided forever!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Joelle, we just had to repalce the washer and dryer. Another Havanese would have been a lot more fun to play with, but practicality ruled!!

We still have 2 in college so that is where the bulk of our $$ go.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

I am Vicki, mother of Diamond, Bear and Jazz. We live in Marietta Georgia. I haven't posted much; although I read alot! Diamond is 5 years old; Bear is her puppy and she is 2 years old. Pardon her shave; but her coat is somewhat unmanageable. We just got Jazz from Greg of Sedoso Havanese and we are showing for the first time this weekend. I am a basket case.  ....so I read all these posts and feel I know so many of you. Diamond is black, with white on the chest; Bear is white and Jazz is our black irish pied. Kimberly's Hilary has the same parents as Jazz (different litter). We are having a blast with all of them. I never thought I would show; but I went to the Nationals last year and got the bug; then I got Jazz! I don't know if anyone is going to the Blue Ridge regional specialty, but I will be there. I also have 3 kids....which keep me pretty busy. And a husband who allows me to have these dogs! He secretly loves them too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww... Vicki, they are adorable! Nice to 'meet' them. Good luck at the show!!!! 

Kimberly, your Hillary looks just like my Ricky and I love seeing pics of her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki, you're going to do great! Try to remember that it is Jazz that is being scrutinized (not you) and she doesn't stand a chance at NOT looking great! LOL! Biased? Maybe a wee bit, but I also speak the truth.

Marj, thank you! That's really nice to read! Can I see more Ricky photos anywhere?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, here are a few links to my gallery pics of Ricky.....

This one's a couple of weeks ago: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/614/cat/500/ppuser/284

These are at 8 months. He's 9.5 months now.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/421/cat/500/ppuser/284

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/422/cat/500/ppuser/284

at 6 months...... http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/129/cat/500/ppuser/284

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/104/cat/500/ppuser/284


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm Sandi and Smarty owns me. She was 9 weeks when I got her, that was 3 weeks ago. I knew nothing of Havanese when I bought her. I had been wanting a puppy, but my husband had said "no more dogs, nothing else that eats", as we have always had dogs and horses. For dogs we had ended up with a Jack Russell (for 9 years), that I saved from a suicede attempt on a highway. She has been trying to kill herself ever since. But I wanted a puppy!!!! As I was looking through the local paper and I saw a couple of ads for Havanese. Looked them up on AKC. Called both ads, one was very cool, just about wanted an FBI check and finanical statments before I could come see her dogs and the other was just the opposite. I was just going to see what they were like. The dams owner was going out of town and we met about half way, I took one look and knew she was coming home with me. I had no idea if she was a good or bad Hav, conformation wise, but I liked her. When I saw her papers I saw she was champion bred, the dam's owner never once mentioned that and just said he bred to a pretty dog. I have now talked with the stud owner and found out Smarty may be a pretty nice Havanese.

When we first got home my husband would not even look at her. So Smarty would have absolutly nothing to do with him. She would growl, bark and would bite him if he picked her up. It took a couple of weeks but of course all of that has changed. My husband LOVES her. Of all the dogs we have had she is by far the fastest to catch on to things. Thus the name. She started clicker obedience school this week, and true to her name she was the best one there. No brag just a fact (ha).


----------



## yvonnept12 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Also new to the forum...*

Hi!! I also just joined the forum and I think this is a great place to learn about everyone and their puppies!!!
My name is Yvonne and we live in Southwest Florida. We got Max Dec. 30th at 10 weeks old and he just turned 6 mos old 2 weeks ago! We can't get enough of him and may be getting another one after he turns 1!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Yvonne! Max is one handsome dog. Tell us more about him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome newbies. You have adorable puppies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam & Tom King

Ch. _SS _Twinkle Little Star ROM 10 yrs. old, played Toto 
on stage at 8 months old, still plays like a puppy

_Smallhaven _Trip to Remember 10 yrs old, retired from 
breeding, still healthy and walks several miles a day

_Starborn's _Abracadaba 8 yrs old. never went in the 
showring but produced Champions and a Group 
winner, daughter of Twinkle, now retired

Ch. _Starborn's _Imagine Me, "Immy" 5 yrs. old now 
now retired, daughter of Twinkle

Ch. _Starborn's _Merrylegs,"Meg", 6 yrs. old, Twinkle 
granddaughter

Ch. _Starborn's _All That Jazz, "Roxie",3, Twinkle daughter

_Starborn's _Twinkles Arabella, "Belle",2, Twinkle 
daughter
littermate of Posh, hasn't been in the ring yet

_Starborn's _Frolic and Flair, 2,Twinkle Great
Granddaughter, hasn't been in the ring yet, we kept
3 dogs- Belle, Posh, and Frolic the year that Pam
went through cancer and it slowed us up getting the 
three in the ring

_Starborn's _Razzle Dazzle, 1, Twinkle Great
Granddaughter, needs 2 points to finish, all points
so far from Majors

Ch. _Bydand Starborn _Schubert, 5, Keebler son, sire of
Eukanuba Breed winner, now retired

Ch. _Starborn _Heza Keeper, 4, Twinkle Great Grandson,
consistant producer

Ch. _Starborn _Black Tie Affair,"Posh" 2, Twinkle son, my favorite
dog of all time (have owned many), has much to
offer the future of the breed

This is our line of dogs. A couple more babies of the fifth generation are being run on to plan for future generations. All our breeding dogs now have Twinkle on the bottom line of their pedigree. No puppy with Twinkle on the bottom line of their pedigree has ever had any congenital health problem and not so much as a crooked leg.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am Amanda, mommy of Dora! She came to us after my wild child maltese (Isabelle) needed to find out she was a dog! We wanted another toy dog with less attitude though! We stumbled upon a woman at a dog show with Cotons. We were originally going to get one and then she had a havanese puppy when we went to visit. We fell in love with the Havanese and she came home the next weekend. Dora was 5 months and adorable!

We put Dora in a puppy class since Belle forged on the leash and Dora lagged. Well a year and a half later and Dora has a CGC, TDI, RN, RA, RE, and a leg on her CD. We also train in agility but haven't made our debut in the ring yet! She is 2 years old and going strong! Absolutely brillant! I obviously spend a lot of time teaching Dora things! We are active in our community too!

I think I will add another one as soon as I can talk my husband into it! He loves Dora for the fact she loves the outdoors, likes to hike, and has complete drive after the squirrels, bunnies, etc. 

Most recently Dora has learned to catch a little frisbie-Daddy taught her this one. Our friend's with the border collie were bragging so Jim worked on teaching Dora to catch it. She just catches it in her paws but it is adorable!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amanda, what do all those letter mean. They sure sound impressive--sort of like advanced degrees. Also, I am trying to picture Dora catching the frisbe with her paws. How small is the frisbe? Can you put a video on you-tube. I am very intrigued.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm Kara and Mommy to "Gucci" that is 4 months old! She's been with us for 2 months.

Potty training/housebreaking has been a cakewalk for us, the only real challenge I've had is breaking her from "nipping", but I think this was because we got her at 8 weeks old. But she's a very quick learner, extremely bright and Personality PLUS! She's a true joy!  

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, it's been two MONTHS already?! Sheesh..... time sure does fly by!! 

Tom, sounds like sweet Twinkle is a gem! Nice to see a breakdown of who is who in your gang. Not that I'll remember come tomorrow.....  

Amanda, pictures, videos, we want them all !


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have enjoyed all your stories. Thanks for sharing.

Tom, what an awesome fur family you have. I may have to bookmark this page to refer to when you talk about 1 of your children.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheryl,
My husband would say the letters mean I need to get a life 

CGC= AKC's canine good citizen
TDI- Therapy Dog International
Dora passed the test but we don't do it too often. She tends to stress out if too many people are all around her. She is young and we do nursing homes now. My maltese is going to start at the hospital soon but she handles constant attention better than the havanese

For performance, you generally have to q (qualify) 3 times in the ring:

RN= Rally Novice Title
RA= Rally Adanced
RE= Rally Excellent
RAE= Rally Advanced Excellent (q 10 times in 2 events on the same day)

CD= Companion Dog (first novice obedience title)

I will work on getting the video. It is a small floppy frisbie that we got at our training center. We also bought the small hard one but she doesn't catch it in her mouth at all. She acts kind of cat like if you can picture that!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I am Rita - Mom to Houston 14 weeks. He is a great guy. Loves other dogs and loves kids. He loves his morning and evening walks. Especially when he can visit with the neighbors. He is the social butterfly on the block.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am Karen, Mom to Brady, our Havanese, and Abbie and Jake, our 2 ragdoll cats. My cats are 9 and 7 and I never even thought of getting a dog. Being the only one left of my friends that does not have children, I suddenly decided that a dog may be a good alternative for us at this stage of our lives. I convinced my husband to look at dogs and he knew that was the end. How can you look at a puppy and not fall in love. I found the Havanese by luck on a website while searching the web for other small dogs. I took one look, read the description and knew this was a match. I found the information for our local club and started to make some calls. I came accross Brady's breeder and after a 1 hour phone conversation, I knew I had to have this dog. Brady was not even born yet. Brady was born on May 20, 2006. He was a singleton and we saw him for the first time at 3 days old. We went to the breeder's house to meet her other dogs, afterall, we had never even met the breed. We brought Brady home at 8 weeks. He is a solid Havanese coming in at over 16 pounds. He is such a love, although not much of a lab dog. He loves to give kisses, must be in the room with you, but doesn't find it necessary to be on or next to you all of the time. He is the neighborhood dog. He is Mr. Popularity. His "friends" (the neighbors 3 kids) come and visit him everyday after school. When anyone sees him walking down the street, they come running to see him. He is just so charming. Sorry if I brag too much, but I just I can not believe how much we have fallen in love with this little boy. There are days I glance accross the room at him and can't believe how much I love him!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Information*

Hi All. Here's a little insight into our little boy Radar:

We found our Breeder Cheryl and David Drake at Ashstone on this forum and through the wonderful members on this forum. Everyone was just so amazing at providing the right information.

Radar's Parents Information:

Sire is BPISS Am. Can. Ch. Bellatak Rudolph Valentino

Dam is Can. Ch. Pocopayasos Buffy at Ashstone.

We met both parents and they were very well socialized and very loving and friendly.

We got Radar at 10 Weeks Old.

My Wife Dovanna and I are down here in Toronto, Ontario Canada. I was born and raised in Toronto and my Wife was born in Hamilton, and rasied in Brantford.

My Wife is a S.A.H.M. to our little guy and I'm at work and love to come home to my Family of three including me.

The Drive up north to Victoria Harbour was pretty exciting...never been up North that far before.

Cheryl the Breeder was amazing with my Wife and I. she was so amazing and helpful with all the information. It's not hard to see why she Breeds Championship Havs.

I would Reccomend Ashstone Hav's to anyone out there looking for a Professional Experience as well as a very informed Breeder and a well rounded effective Breeding Program. Our little boy is the joy of our lives.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello All, I am Oreo's mommy and I got him from Pocopayasos' kennels as well. He will be 7 months on June 5th - my time flies!! Oreo so far has accomplished his first level of obedience and he is a pleasure to teach. I have 2 children that Oreo has taken to nicely, Eric 10 and Isabella almost 3 ( in July). I never ceases to amaze me how intelligent and sensitive Havanese really are. It is almost precognitive - as if they read your mind  
I am so happy more have joined this wonderful forum - this community just gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Molly and Riley*

We're owned by Molly - a havanese/lhasa apso mix (she's actually 75% hav and 25% lhasa), and she is my baby girl! I was not a dog person, but since we got her (Dec 05), I don't remember what life was like before her!

Molly is staying with the breeder today for the week, to get acquainted with her 1/2 brother (same dad, different mom), who will be coming home to us on Friday! I'm missing her so much - it's weird to be doing things and not have Molly by my side, or to watch tv and not have her plopped on my lap! When I took her to work today for a few hours before meeting the breeder, she slept on my lap the whole time - she's mommy's little girl!

Riley is full hav, 10 weeks old - from a litter of EIGHT! I think he's an Irish Pied - he seems to have all the correct markings! He's full of energy and silliness and we just can't wait to have him join our family!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Leeann,

I love your two boys!!! Congratulations on your newest one to the family, Monte. You know they do look related. Have fun with them.

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Cheryl,

We've chatted before, but for everyone else. My name is Libby and my baby girl is named Kohana (means little Flower in Hawaiian). Kohana joined our family when she was 9 weeks old and is the love of our lives. She has become Daddy's Little Girl and is his constant companion and shadow. :behindsofa: 

Kohana is a fawn color with white trimmings and now that she is getting older her ears are becoming more butterscotch and she has flecks of red in her tail hairs. Her mother is a red brindle and I am hoping she becomes more red as she gets older! :cheer2: 

Kohana just turned a year old on March 18th and even had a birthday party with one puppy as her guest! arty: She began Agility in March and we are now in Agility 2 classes - we hope to compete this Fall. Her favorite part is the A-Frame, running up it and running down it and stopping at the end before jumping off for her treats! Kohana loves to play with other dogs, but she loves to play with her family best of all (she has 3 brothers and a big sister - two legged!) :grouphug: 

Libby :bathbaby:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you vacationing this week? What a great idea to have Molly at the breeder's for the week before you get to pick up little Riley. They are both adorable! 

Libby, Kohana is too cute! I love her long hair, how gorgeous. Did she get a puppy cut for the summer? She's beautiful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, who are Oreo's parents again? I can never seem to remember these things! :frusty: Are both his parents owned by Paula? 

Ricky is such a cuddler and I can't imagine what it was like before the boys came into our lives. My teen boys aren't thrilled, saying the dogs can be "annoying" with their going in and out so many times/day and with Ricky's barking, but when they get to play with them, esp. with Ricky because he's the tougher of the two and enjoys lots of action, my boys do admit they can be fun too. lol

Lina, 12, of course loves them to death!


----------

